# Air8 on top of overseed?



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

So I'll be power raking and mechanically aerating this weekend and want to overseed as well. I'm still "in contract" with my lawn service for the remainder of this season and they're scheduled to put down liquid aeration (Air8) on Monday... despite my best efforts I couldn't get them to do it sooner. Are there any issues with putting Air8 on top of an overseed? I don't get home until after 8pm during the week most days so it is far more likely that my overseed get put off until next weekend if I wait until Monday. I'd rather not put it off any longer and risk an early winter turn (also I'm super excited to get my new TTTF from SeedSuperstore down!)


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

Here is what Pete at GCI told me when I asked him the same question via e-mail regarding AIR-8 and RGS:

"spray the biostimulants right over top of the grass seed the day you seed"

In a follow-up e-mail when I asked if I should put it on 3-4 weeks prior to seeding to help soften the soil:

"They help with seed germination.

Also 3-4 weeks won't make a difference. These are products you need to use on a routine basis for several years to really start to control soil compaction."


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

I had the same question and I called Brad from Greene county fertilizer about it. He told me I could put all 4 of the biostimulant pack right on top of the seeding. Ideally before mechanical aeration to soften the ground but it wouldn't hurt the new seed. He suggested a rate of 3oz/1,000 of all 4.


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

Awesome, thanks guys! I have my own homemade mix of "RGS" with humic, fulvic, and sea kelp I was going to put on top of the seed as well. It sounds like everything will time up nicely.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Ecubed said:


> I had the same question and I called Brad from Greene county fertilizer about it. He told me I could put all 4 of the biostimulant pack right on top of the seeding. Ideally before mechanical aeration to soften the ground but it wouldn't hurt the new seed. He suggested a rate of 3oz/1,000 of all 4.


I wonder why they suggest this but on the DIY instructions explicitly say not to do all 4 at once, and instead recommend 2 apps of 2 products each.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> I wonder why they suggest this but on the DIY instructions explicitly say not to do all 4 at once, and instead recommend 2 apps of 2 products each.


All 4 at label rate gets to be too thick to spray. He suggested all 4 at reduced rates.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> Ecubed said:
> 
> 
> > I had the same question and I called Brad from Greene county fertilizer about it. He told me I could put all 4 of the biostimulant pack right on top of the seeding. Ideally before mechanical aeration to soften the ground but it wouldn't hurt the new seed. He suggested a rate of 3oz/1,000 of all 4.
> ...


That's what I read too but that's what Brad told me to do when I called to ask. I figured he would know more than some blanket instructions. Personally I only run 1 product at a time through my sprayer. So I'd run air-8, then fill up RGS, then microgreene and finally humic12. But I applied all same day right after one another 3oz per 1000 of each.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Miggity said:


> ryeguy said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why they suggest this but on the DIY instructions explicitly say not to do all 4 at once, and instead recommend 2 apps of 2 products each.
> ...


I didn't mean at label rate per the bottle. The DIY instructions (which they also print and include in the shipment) are 3oz/1k of each product monthly.

But then it says:



> While we acknowledge that a number of DIY
> users have mixed all 4 of the products in the
> Bio-Stimulant Pack together for one single
> application, we do not recommend doing that.
> ...


---



> That's what I read too but that's what Brad told me to do when I called to ask. I figured he would know more than some blanket instructions. Personally I only run 1 product at a time through my sprayer. So I'd run air-8, then fill up RGS, then microgreene and finally humic12. But I applied all same day right after one another 3oz per 1000 of each.


Good to know. I'm wondering if maybe they caution against it since with all 4 the mixture might turn into gloop. Humic12 alone is already super thick.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> I didn't mean at label rate per the bottle. The DIY instructions (which they also print and include in the shipment) are 3oz/1k of each product monthly.


Ah... I didn't see that part. If I were to hazard a guess, it is probably a CYA statement due to unreacted potassium hydroxide contained within the Air8 product. Air8 has a high pH and can react with other products. I know Pete from GCI will no longer instruct others to raise the pH of Air8 with citric acid due to a reported fizzing/foaming issue.


----------

